# whos ready for trapping season



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't wait for trapping season to start


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

there is a season ? lol just kidding but we can trap year round in texas for varmits . i don't. i don't even like to start calling till the pelts are as prime as they can get here . our hide season is dec. till end of jan . but the pelts are best from jan to feb. go figure lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not ready, but I'm slowing getting there. I'm sending off for my permit this week as well as purchasing a few more traps from a friend. Still need to make a few more stretchers also. My season starts Oct 1st, but I'm pretty tied up til about Dec. By then the fur should be prime.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Ruger and everyone else that's going to trap (legholds), I'm extemely envious........


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

MEEEEEEEEEEE! Bobcat is already open here but I wouldn't mess with them this time of year. SOON though!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> Good luck Ruger and everyone else that's going to trap (legholds), I'm extemely envious........


If ya get the chance, come on down, I'm always looking for some more tricks. To put more fur on the stretchers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> If ya get the chance, come on down, I'm always looking for some more tricks. To put more fur on the stretchers.


Man if there's anyway I can work this into my schedule, I'll take you up on this offer.......we'll be talking soon.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I am ready ready ready! Got more crap to order, and still have snares to organize, have to figure out how many legholds and coni's I have and how many I need, but other than that I am cocked, locked, and ready to rock!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought about 70 dollars in wood for stretchers an got some walnuts an there in water for October so I.can get to dying them but besides that I'm read


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> Man if there's anyway I can work this into my schedule, I'll take you up on this offer.......we'll be talking soon.


Sounds good!


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

iam ready just wait n for it 2 get cold


----------

